# Band set for 7mm steel?



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not a fan of distance purchases, locally I just count with the equivalent of theraband silver, black and one intermediate.

I've already fired 7000 of 10000 Bb`s I bought and I want to experiment with a little more mass

What set recommend to shoot 7mm steel, with straight bands?

I like to shoot long shots at 10m minimum no matter what style shooting.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

While waiting, I found this and I share it with pleasure

May you have sweet latex dreams

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

